#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  AD 2000 Merkblatt

## www2

Anyone knows some link for AD 2000 in english......my company has AD in German but I really need english version????



....or atleast B section (B0 to B13), B stands for Design?

Thank you.See More: AD 2000 Merkblatt

----------


## tturit

I don't have (english version availabel for me just in the office PCs), but if you have concrete question, I can answer to you...
my personal email adress: turitamas84@gmail.com

B and S pages include the design method and criteria for part of pressure vessel and heat exchanger design...such: heads, cylindrical, lugs etc...and some external reference for calculation (flange: DIN 2505, baseplate: BS5500 etc...WRC107)

----------


## www2

Well I am going to need to make an documentation for 3 different pressure vessels by the end of this month, and am having a real trouble with the german version. There would be TO MUCH questions from me to just post them every time I get stuck somewhere (and that is a lot of times  :Smile:  ), so was wondering if any one could give me the link to english version of AD (or mail it to me).

If you could do that from the office comp I would be very grateful to you, and if necesery I can send you the German version just so you know that I do own it an am not trying to get it for free or anything.

----------


## tturit

A: Ausrstung, Aufstellung, und Kennzeichnung -->Equipment, installation, and labeling
B: Berechnung: Caclulation
G: Grundsatze: Principles
HP: Herstellung and Prfung: Manufacturing and Testing
N: Drckbeh&#228;lter aus nichtmetallischen werkstoffen: Pressure Vessel from Non-metallic materials
S: Sonderf&#228;lle: Special cases
W: Metallische Werkstoffe: Metallic Materials
Z: Zus&#228;tliche Hinweise: Evident from Instructions

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (this is the german cd version)
sorry, but I came home...BUT, I upload for you some sample calculation.. cylindrical, head, WRC and other... (rapidly, sorry, but I don't have enough time  :Embarrassment: ) I need to go run to river bankment, and FRIDAY NIGHT? AND Saturday hehe) good luck
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] calculation)

----------


## www2

Thank you VERY,VERY,VERY much for all that, especially those calculations.

About, AD 2000, that is what I have but just in PDF's seperatelly, and not in this form, so THANK YOU anyway for that.

If you will be able to give it to me in english once you get to office I would appreciate it A LOT.

PS.

And you dont have to introduce me to Hungary, since I am from Croatia and quite familiar with your country.....in fact I was once in Budapest....although I was young.

----------


## 13392017

Gents,
Relating to this AD 2000 Merkblatt, Could somebody give me some shed of light on the difference between AD 2000 Merkblatt (pressure Vessel) with ASME VIII Div 1 ?

Salam
RK

----------


## tturit

may be...everything  :Embarrassment: ) but if somebody know the analitical solutions, no problem the solution of these standards...this is my oppinion

----------


## www2

I dont know much about ASME but AD 2000 is pretty much the same as EN 13445......

----------


## 13392017

tturit,
Could you upload the file again, please ? your link have reached maximum download.

----------


## www2

Just trying to bump this......although tturit helpped me alot, I still dont have the english version of AD2000....  :Frown:

----------


## transpower

i tried to go to the link, but says can be downloaded only ten times, download limit reached needs to be uploaded again, please help

----------


## oinostro

thanks for sharing !!!!

----------


## tturit

I visiting that thread a little bit long time, sorry  :Smile: 

so, I still haven't the english version of AD2000Merkblatt, but I have a demo version of program, that it can calculate accoording to AD2000Merkblatt...sorry I forget that in the past.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and again upload: AD2000Merkblatt, DIN2505, and PEDProfessional program for classification acc.PED


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: AD 2000 Merkblatt

----------


## bpraj70

here is the link (AD2000Merkblatt english version):

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tturit

great post! thank you in the name of all  :Smile:

----------


## rhmmendes

thank you

 :Smile:

----------


## tanzeel18

Can anybody upload ad merkblatt 2000 even in german would do.

Thanks alot

----------


## tturit

Warum? Bist du Deutch?  :Big Grin:

----------


## CADILLAC

Thank you bjraj70 !!!....thanks all!!!

----------


## iqbaliqbal

bjraj70 ! you have done a great job

----------


## abdulx

Can you tturit upload merkblatt 2000 in german 
maschkour

----------


## Mah54

Dear Tturit
Could you upload the file again, please 
thank in advance

----------


## Mah54

Dear Tturit,
Please share again
thanks

----------


## milanr

Thank you bpraj70 in file the name of all/ Thank You.

----------


## en ri

Sorry gentlemen, but this AD 2000 is Incomplete. I Was searching for the HP 5/2 and I found out that is missing.

See More: AD 2000 Merkblatt

----------


## silverhair

Dear tturit, the rapidshare links you provided for the iso are dead, please reupload the german version of AD Merkblatt on cd!

----------


## willys8

thanks  a lot  bpraj70!!!

----------


## asdf2011

The German version of AD2000 would be greatly appreciated...  :Smile:  Thanks in advance!

----------


## tturit

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ThaMaestro

A decent plain English version would be nice, than we could all use it ...

----------


## silverhair

> The German version of AD2000 would be greatly appreciated...  Thanks in advance!



Thanks a lot for your trouble dude!

----------


## Hakikat Ar

Many thanks for the share..
I was looking for this document for months 
glad to find you  :Smile: 

best wishes

----------


## Jevgenij

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jevgenij

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Peeter

Help! Can anybody upload AD2000 Merkblatt in English  and EN13445 !

----------


## mathijn75

These files are not available anymore. Can someone provide the links again? German is ok

----------


## mrbeen

> I visiting that thread a little bit long time, sorry 
> 
> so, I still haven't the english version of AD2000Merkblatt, but I have a demo version of program, that it can calculate accoording to AD2000Merkblatt...sorry I forget that in the past.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







please re upload it all link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thanks in adv.
mebeen789
mrbeen789@gmail.comSee More: AD 2000 Merkblatt

----------


## MZW

Thanks for sharing the AD2000 code in english version....thanks once again!

----------


## KVladimir

Dear All,
Would you please to help me with updated versions of AD 2000 Merkblatt HP1 and HP 2/1 from 2012. Thank you in advance.

Best regards.

----------


## AMinati

Please upload again AD 2000 english version

Thanks in advance

AMinati

----------


## fernandovz

Helllo friends, could someone upload AD 2000 Merkblatt again? Thanks in advanced. If someone needs DIN standards just send me a PM. Regards.

----------


## pvaladares

Nowadays AD2000 is being replaced by EN13445.

Check it if AD2000 is not mandatory.

----------


## gtpol57

You can find it **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dumbarajko

tnx!

----------


## HONESTPRINCE

> A: Ausrstung, Aufstellung, und Kennzeichnung -->Equipment, installation, and labeling
> B: Berechnung: Caclulation
> G: Grundsatze: Principles
> HP: Herstellung and Prfung: Manufacturing and Testing
> N: Drckbeh&#228;lter aus nichtmetallischen werkstoffen: Pressure Vessel from Non-metallic materials
> S: Sonderf&#228;lle: Special cases
> W: Metallische Werkstoffe: Metallic Materials
> Z: Zus&#228;tliche Hinweise: Evident from Instructions
> 
> ...



Dear All, please can anyone share the Sample Calculations.  I would really be thankful!!!

----------


## ALEXX1964

Yes please.....anyone can give me an activated link  :Smile:

----------


## gtpol57

New link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## najamshahzad2050

hi everyone i want urgent need a software who design pressure vessel on AD2000 code,kindly link mail me at najamshahzad2050@yahoo.co

----------


## lesz.tamas

Dear all,

I am really interested in the AD 2000 book (preferrably in English, but even in German), but unfortunately all the previous links, which were given before, are dead now.
Would you be so kind and share this paper again? Any of you.



Thanks in advance!See More: AD 2000 Merkblatt

----------


## lesz.tamas

Dear all,

I am really interested in the AD 2000 book (preferrably in English, but even in German), but unfortunately all the previous links, which were given before, are dead now.
Would you be so kind and share this paper again? Any of you.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## yashshah

check out this link.... its working
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent post!!! THX!!

----------


## lesz.tamas

> check out this link.... its working
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you very-very much, helped a lot, really appreciate it!

----------


## Musty261

Thank you so muh guys for your share!!!

----------


## Prova

Anybody has the last 2014 edition of AD Merkblatt?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Prova

Anybody has the last 2014 edition of AD Merkblatt?

----------


## mobydick

Thank you very much.

----------


## yusri82

thank you :Smile:

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## KP SAHU

Kindly Share Latest AD 2000 German Pr Vessel Code in English Plaese.

----------


## Krojac

A+++++. Legend thanks.

See More: AD 2000 Merkblatt

----------


## xgiorg

does someone have the latest edition in english?

----------


## KP SAHU

Kindly share latest edition

----------


## ma7amad3bdella

please* can anyone upload AD2000 in english ? need it urgently ..... Thanks in advance

----------


## gtpol57

Take a look **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dutillet

Thanks a lot gtpol57*
It may not be the latest version but it helps !

----------


## BornToSin

AD 2000 *IS* completly shared with the latest editions on english here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abrooks2034

If this thread is still active, can someone upload the file again? It has gone away.

Thank you!

----------


## guilh3rme

May anyone please share a new link for AD 2000 Merkblatt? Could be old versions.
thanks a lot

----------

